# Harc at Vertigo -- Video



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok here is the first one. As I said in the other thread this is just a tiny bit of the footage so don't worry if you don't see your car or class. I'll be making more.

http://promofo-racing.org/Vertigo-1.html

Griz


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dang it....another HARC...were there any survivors?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

The vid is up on youtube as well


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*You have to go to find out the secrets*

You have to go Harc'ing to find out the juicy details. I drove down all the way from Marble Falls and it was well worth the trip. But there are long haired freaky people so watch out.

Griz


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice video. That looks like derick in slow motion lol. Can't wait to see some more. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

sweet video can't wait to see more....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good stuff Griz, can't wait to see more. Sorry I didn't get to talk to you, that's what I get for being there late. Catch you next time out.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Lovin' the video and soundtrack!! I feel like the star of this one with the slo-mo of me cartwheeling my way through the track...LOL Maybe, just maybe that's where the demise of my servo began.

I also like the dance moves by Jake on the berm and the macarena by Jason W. after being attacked by a flying buggy!!! Smooth moves guys...New show coming to ABC "Dancing with the Cars" LOL

Ready for me second helping of video....Maybe with me on all 4 wheels!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice Vid!! thats funny Jerry, that is Derick's car. Well at least you got in the vid. Hoping the next dont have me wreckin, lol.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Ok here we go again*

The latest vid is being rendered right now. Some nice "golden hour" effects in this one. I love how the low sunlight lights up the colors and makes interesting shadows. This one follows the qualifying up to the first Main of the evening.

I'll be posting the link as soon as its uploaded and ready to go.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Here you go*

Round 2 

www.promofo-racing.org/Vertigo-2.html

Griz


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

once again an awesome video...


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Griz,

You may or may not know this......do you know what port Flowplayer uses or is setup for on your server to stream video? I know it looks like it is just using port 80/HTTP but my firewall is definitely blocking it and I need to put an exclusion into it so that I can get it to stop blocking the stream. The website comes up fine, and the frame is fine, but the actual video stream from Flowplayer never starts until I disable the firewall. Let me know if you know what its set to so I can be an explicit exclusion.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice vid Griz. But no love for the 2wd SC? I wanted to see my truck on the track and see if I could tell anything about setup from it. If you have vid of the 2wd shoot me a PM.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*One more tape to go*

Ok that is pretty much the first tape. I might be able to squeeze another off that one but I'm going to start on tape 2 then maybe go back. Tape 2 is all mains.

Griz


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Cant wait!! Great job Griz!!!!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Expert Truggy A-Main*

www.promofo-racing.org/Vertigo-3.html

Griz


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

they are all great. got any more video for the A and B main expert buggy Griz?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

yep good video. Troy come on man -you know everyone wants to see the Electric buggy A Main .


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

oh ya keep forgetting!! I will be running an electric soon! Thanks for the info CV and Willy on my 808 conversion.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'll try and get one more vid out*

Getting close to the weekend so I'm only going to have enough time to do one more. Sand Drags and the Austin San Antonio race this weekend  I'll put a little of all the other classes that I have into the next vid.

Griz


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

troytyro said:


> oh ya keep forgetting!! I will be running an electric soon! Thanks for the info CV and Willy on my 808 conversion.


LOL me too Troy just waiting for the motor mount from elite to get back in stock for 808 and I'm in business also trying to find a 1900 motor instead 2200 I got.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

killerkustoms said:


> LOL me too Troy just waiting for the motor mount from elite to get back in stock for 808 and I'm in business also trying to find a 1900 motor instead 2200 I got.


Awesome amigos! Ping me when you have questions and I would be glad to help you out.

Willy


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Wily is there a significant difference from a 1900 to 1400 Tekin motor for buggy.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

killerkustoms said:


> Wily is there a significant difference from a 1900 to 1400 Tekin motor for buggy.


I would say 1400 if you run 6s lipos and 1900 if you run 4s. Before you commit look/ask around about esc and motor problems with the tekin. Not to bash tekin.

The cc1800kv is awesome on 4s....a little hard to find tho. the cc2650 is good on 3s. Mark Morrow and I ran these 2 side by side before the rc pro race at mikes and they were very close. We had to play with gearing a little.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Wily is there a significant difference from a 1900 to 1400 Tekin motor for buggy.


ya 1400 is 6 cell. So go with the Castle 1800 or Tekin 1900. I have been running the 1800 castle alot and its tad slower than the tekin 1900 so you had to gear it up. It ran ok once geared up by I could still feel alot of lowend cogging (uncensored motor stuttering from dead to the first few rpms). But i fried my Castle ESC yesterday so no running that for awhile.

The Tekin 1900 is supurb as long as you get the Version 3 which is out now. the earlier versions would sometimes spin the rotor (magnet off the rotor axle and need to be reglued) Version 3 makes it physically impossible for that to happen now. 1900 is what David Joor, my self and most Tekin users use for our 4cell buggies. It is by far the smoothest motor out there and plenty of power (just gear for how you want it to run).


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a guide I made several months back for some people. This will also give you an idea of what size batteries you should shoot for. If you wanna keep the car about the same weight as a nitro go 3500-4200 MAH pack and it will last 10-13 min easy. Which is about what you will run for most electric races anywhere you go.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

How did you burn up a MMM?????


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Dang Jason what happened to your Castle....?

I am running a Castle Mamba Monster ESC and a Tekin 1900 kv motor. Haven't had any issues. Good Torque and top speed...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Castle ESC with a Tekin motor. THE combo to run.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> Castle ESC with a Tekin motor. THE combo to run.


I would actually agree! Castle ESC & Tekin V3 Motor is great. I'm not sure what happened to the Castle, its usually bullet proof and its only 1 month old but that 1800 was cogging alot more than my 2200 (really never cogs) So i'm thinking it might have had something to do with that. I'll send it in and find out from castle I guess.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> But i fried my Castle ESC yesterday so no running that for awhile.


I think I'll go electric. Just plug and play, hassle-free :rotfl:


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Jason and Will done put the jedi mind trick on you people...........:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

skillett, you missed the sarcasm. Ain't nothing about any type of RC that's hassle or maintenance free.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> skillett, you missed the sarcasm. Ain't nothing about any type of RC that's hassle or maintenance free.


I meant Rubine and Troy 
We are losing to many good drivers to this E.buggy craze.
Can't believe it:spineyes:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I doubt they're switching....They probably just want to have the e-buggy for convenience and still race nitro as well. That's what I want to do when the mbx6-e comes out. It just seems like so much less headache to throw down the electric and start rolling. I couldn't give up my nitro though, I love the tuning, sound, and smell!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

No way in [email protected]!! would i stop racing nitro!!! I just need to run 1 more class and buggy is the way to go for me.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

killerkustoms said:


> LOL me too Troy just waiting for the motor mount from elite to get back in stock for 808 and I'm in business also trying to find a 1900 motor instead 2200 I got.


Go to Joe's Rubin. He's got the Elite mount for the 808


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Crazy racing weekend. River tonight, Vertigo tomorrow, and Mike's tomorrow night. Don't be skeered.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Relax Skillet I'm not quitting the force, Derrick nailed it right on the head. I'm gonna run nitro in my 808 till the New D8 comes out then I'll convert it to electric and run 3 classes and it's something my boy could play with also.

Heading to Joes on Saturday or Sunday, when do they close?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> Crazy racing weekend. River tonight, Vertigo tomorrow, and Mike's tomorrow night. Don't be skeered.


I'm with ya Derick.

I tell the wife on the way to mike's tomorrow.:mpd:


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> I'm with ya Derick.
> 
> I tell the wife on the way to mike's tomorrow.:mpd:


Talked to the wife yesterday about doing the same thing. Lets just say the look i got it wasn't good....


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Ok one more for the road*

One final video from the set from last week. I'll be back for the next HARC race at the River Track. And I'll be back at Vertigo as well.

www.promofo-racing.org/Vertigo-4.html

Griz


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Fantastic work on all the vids Griz-man! The quality of the video keeps getting better and better. And with you going to a local Houston track you got a lot more guys commenting....always a nice thing!

Keep up the awesome work bro!
PD2


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep good vids Griz. Next time your out I need to shake your hand an introduce myself. I can only imagine the time, effort, and money it takes to put one of these together and still cant believe you travel that far to do it. Much appreciated. i caught a glimpse of my car a few times even my ugly mug. thats cool!! I can even prove to my wife where I was that day.
Thanks again.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Its all fun to me*

Actually its fun for me. You have to understand my total situation. I am supposed to stay in this wheelchair most of the time. Sitting in a wheelchair is perfect for doing something related to a computer. I have to get out of the house or I'd go crazy. Pretty much during the week except for necessary trips we don't go anywhere during the week. Not being out and about much I fulfill my need for human conversation etc by the forums. Now throw in a love of photography that I've had for years and music mixing techniques which transfer great to editing video that I got from being a dj in college.

Through a round a bout way I obtained the basic skills for video and just try to make them a little better each week. So the time and money and driving thing isn't all that much to me. It doesn't cost me that much per weekend to get a full week's worth of editing material and a day outside where I'm free of the chair.

Now that Zack is racing I have even more motivation to shoot more video. Looks like his work schedule is going to allow him to race a couple of times a month I'll be down that way to shoot those races.

Total fubar yesterday. I had a bad tape I didn't know about until I got home and a mic battery that wasn't showing dead but was low enough to get only intermittent sound and the bad tape made all kinds of blocky mess on the video. Then by the time I recharged my video battery and made it to n-control the mains were already finished. It was only a little after 8pm and I was told 9 or 9:30 for the mains. Oh well I'm sure the racers were feeling a lot better than the 5am finish a few races back.

A real bummer because the sand drag footage was excellent other than the tape being bad. I'll have to go back next month and try again. Good news for you guys that raced at Vertigo though. Since I don't have any fresh footage I'll be trying to coax out a video or two from what I have left from Vertigo.

Next weekend is the Grand Opening of the Clay Pit in Austin. Been hearing lots of good things about the track and the owners. I'm going to have my camera cleaned this week. 70hours on the clock its due. That should help make sure I come home with good footage next time.

Griz


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Fubar...


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Whats fubar*

What's Fubar? Not enough info to go on bud. Is the vid not working for you?

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Vertigo-2 is now a featured vid on Youtube*

I was checking my account today and found out one of the vids from the Vertigo series had made featured video on Youtube. Vertigo-2 is the one.

Griz


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Just going with you man on Fubar.. Everything worked great. Thnx


griz said:


> What's Fubar? Not enough info to go on bud. Is the vid not working for you?
> 
> Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I see*

Oh you mean my day was FUBAR  Yea your right on that one. Although I did manage to save most of the footage. I hope my trip to the River Track in a couple of weeks turns out better.

Griz


----------

